# الصيانة الإنتناجية الشاملة Tpm



## samehnour (16 نوفمبر 2006)

كتبت عدة مقالات حول الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة في مدونتي الإدارة والهندسة الصناعية وهي كالآتي

الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة- مقدمة
الصيانة الذاتية…..Autonomous Maintenance
أنشطة المجموعات الصغيرة
زيادة فعالية المعدة….Maximizing Equipment Effectiveness
الفواقد الرئيسية وكيفية التخلص منها…..Six Big Losses
الصيانة المخططة…..Planned Maintenance 

شكرا


----------



## طه احمد منير (17 نوفمبر 2006)

نحن نحتاجدائما افكار اباعية وفقك الله


----------



## م / محمود (17 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذة المقالات المفيدة


----------



## Engineer 999 (20 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## powder (20 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير على تلك الاعمال 
ولكن اريد موضوع عن quality maintenance


----------



## ABDO1983 (26 نوفمبر 2006)

مسكور وجزاك الله عنا افضل الثواب.


----------



## خالد1402 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكرك على المووووووووووووووووضع الجيييييييييييييييييد


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (27 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكرك اخى العزيز على هذا الموضوع الجيد


----------



## engyehya (29 نوفمبر 2006)

رائع جدا وهل متاح لديك كتاب في ذلك ان امكن
وشكرا


----------



## samehnour (30 نوفمبر 2006)

من مراجع TPM

Nakajima, S., 1989. TPM Development Program. Productivity Press, Cambridge, Massachusetts

Nakajima, S., 1988. Introduction to TPM. Productivity Press, Cambridge, Massachusetts

Shirose, K., 1992. TPM for workshop leaders. Productivity Press, Cambridge, Massachusetts
.
Suzuki, T., 1994. TPM in process industry. Productivity Press, Portland, Oregon.


----------



## طه احمد منير (30 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكورين انا عم تابع هذا الموضوع


----------



## samehnour (7 ديسمبر 2006)

تم إضافة بعض المقالات الأخرى في الموضوع وهي

الفواقد المزمنة……Chronic Losses
البنية التحتية للصيانة - أولاَ: قطع الغيار
البنية التحتية للصيانة - ثانيا: معلومات ومستندات الصيانة


----------



## starmoooon (24 أبريل 2007)

شكرا يا دكتور سامح وياريت روابط للكتب كمراجع


----------



## elmalwany (25 أبريل 2007)

بمزيد من الفخر نشكر لسياد تكم مجهودكم الرائع نرجو لكم التوفيق وننتظر منكم المزيد دمتم


----------



## chieftainmech (2 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 
و شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم


----------



## miss-engineer (7 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيــــــــــر


----------



## خالد صديق (12 مايو 2007)

شكرا سيدي الفاضل هل يوجد مرجع شامل ل Ptm يمكن تحميلة


----------



## khalid777 (13 مايو 2007)

its good to find people like you around who like to share and light the way for others, its a good shortcut for many of us that shortens the way to perform better. may god bless you with every word you wrote in that blog.
thank you


----------



## magdy100 (13 مايو 2007)

مشكور جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## imar (13 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 
و شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم
ونفع الله الاسلام بكم


----------



## samehnour (14 مايو 2007)

شكرا لكل الإخوة الذين عقبوا على الموضوع 

بالنسبة للكتب الإلكترونية فليس لدي أي مصدر لكتاب إلكتروني في هذا الموضوع

شكرا


----------



## صناعي1 (14 مايو 2007)

خالد صديق قال:


> شكرا سيدي الفاضل هل يوجد مرجع شامل ل Ptm يمكن تحميلة


 
يمكنك اخي البحث في منتدى الكتب الهندسية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=52


----------



## دعيج (14 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور يالغالي


----------



## m_hibah (30 أغسطس 2007)

فين روابط المراجع


----------



## حازم دياب (25 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صج مهندسة (29 ديسمبر 2009)

يسلموا كتير
معلومات تغذي العقل


----------

